# MIB Cam



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Zombie- I've always wanted to build a Monster in the Box display. My queston is what will work for making a cam since I don't have access to plastic stock or a milling machine? Your design for this is brilliant and not too difficult. Any suggestions. And thanks again for this great forum. Happy Haunting....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, you could cut out some squares of plywood, screw them together to make a thick piece of wood (about .5 - 1" thick), draw the approximate pattern onto it and cut it out with a jig or band saw. Just be careful not to put the screws in a place where the saw will cut.


----------



## shadow (Aug 9, 2004)

*Scrap Wood*

How about using a piece of scrap wood, 2X6, 2X8, 2X10 ...etc. Any construction site where they are building houses will have tons in a dumpster.This will be 1 1/2" thick


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

2 x 8 or 2 x 10 would do it. Without running through the snow to measure the thing, I'd say it's roughly 6" at its widest area.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks Zombie F and Shadow, I'll let you know how the progress goes when I start this.. Happy Haunting


----------

